# Atlanta Blade Show



## DMEII (May 26, 2004)

Hello all,
I am sure some of you get into the weapons of Middle Earth, Lord of the Rings, etc., and what have you. So I thought I would tell y'all about a Blade show in Atlanta, Ga., soon. I just thought someone might be interested in it. Here is the info: 

Atlanta Blade Show is June 4th, 5th, & 6th at the Cobb Galleria Centre in Atlanta, Georgia. 
Open to the public Friday from 2:00 - 7:00 PM, Saturday from 9:00 AM - 7:00 PM, and Sunday from 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM.. 
Admission: $10 per day, $15 for two-day pass, and $20 for three day pass. 
The website for the Blade Show is http://www.krause.com/shows.
Like I said, I figured all you hyborean world warriors and surfers might be interested in it. I am going to try to go if possible. 
Take care,
Freebooter


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2004)

That would be so fun....If I didn't live eight hours away!!!!*cries*  

Could you take pictures and post them here??


----------



## DMEII (May 31, 2004)

Hello Sabeen,
I don't think I am going to be able to go. I live in Alabama about 2 1/2 hours away, but it is also my kid's birthday that weekend and I will have no money to spare to go to Atlanta, dammit!! But some of the guys that hang out over on the Netsword and swordforum discussion boards, and a Conan discussion board, say they are going. I bet someone will post pics at one of those sites. One guy said that a bunch of them will be hanging around Albion Armorers' table. Here are the addresses:
1. www.netsword.com
2. www.swordforum.com
3. www.conan.com (go to the site's discussion boards)

Take care,
Freebooter
Cuimhnich air na daoine o'n d'thàinig thu!!


----------



## Firawyn (May 31, 2004)

Thanks.


How old is your kid? And btw, your kid is far more important that some show. Be thankful for the time you have together.


----------



## DMEII (May 31, 2004)

*Birthdays, etc..*

Hey Sabeen,
He was 11 years old May 27th, but we are having his little party this coming weekend since his best buddy was out of town last weekend. We are getting him a nice telescope so he can check out the moon and stars. He has wanted one for so long, we figured we would get him one. That is where my money went that I normally would nave used to go to Atlanta. But you are correct in saying that one's child and his happiness is by far more important than mine. I can't wait to see his face when he sees that telescope (I can't wait to look at the moon and stars myself, He! He!).
Speaking of birthdays, mine was May 24th (I was 49). Guesse what my sister-n-law and her husband gave me; the last movie of the LOTR trilogy that just came out on DVD.
Take care,
Dave


----------



## aguthasil (Jun 1, 2004)

i wish i could go. man, just like sabs, i live 8 hours away. i have really been into swords and stuff like that ever since i started to fence, in the fall. infact my screen name, aguthasil, is the name of my sword. maybe someday there will be a blade show a little closer to home, oh i really hope so.


----------



## DMEII (Jun 1, 2004)

*Swords*

Hello Aguthasil,
You said you liked swords and all. So do I (and spears, etc.). My three favorite discussion forums as far as weapons goes is:
1. www.netsword.com
2. www.swordforum.com
3. www.conan.com (go to the site's discussion boards)


----------

